

Idris: General Purpose Programming with Dependent Types - bjz_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkIlW797JN8

======
bjz_
A great talk by the creator of Idris, Edwin Brady. Slides here (but you miss
out on the demo): [http://eb.host.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/writings/idris-
lhug0113.p...](http://eb.host.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/writings/idris-lhug0113.pdf)

[http://idris-lang.org/](http://idris-lang.org/)

~~~
agumonkey
with HN and reddit submission I have a hint for why the website is sluggish.

